

How to delete cookies, cache and history in all major browsers - pkrumins
http://catonmat.net/blog/clear-privacy-ie-firefox-opera-chrome-safari

======
Andrenid
This also doesn't get rid of Flash Cookies / LSO's. The wiping of LSO's badly
needs to be part of standard browser functionality. When I click "Clear All
History & Cookies" it should actually clear ALL history and cookies... not all
local cookies while leaving all the flash stuff tracking me.

~~~
pkrumins
Oh snap, I totally forgot about these. Writing a script to clear those and
updating the blog post. Thanks!

------
morgantwenty
Good post but two things I would change.

Firstly I would use sdelete from Microsoft (formally Winternals). It is a free
command line secure delete utility. Just replace

del /q /s /f in the Firefox example with sdelete -p 2 -s and it will securly
delete the files with 2 passes (although 1 should be fine for everyone to be
honest).

Secondly there is no need to compile the OPs regdelete app as you can use the
built in reg.exe to do this

Just do

reg delete "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\TypedURLs" /f

And the same job is done :)

~~~
pkrumins
I couldn't get that reg working for some reason. But awesome tip on sdelete!

------
wwrap
Depending on how thorough you want to be, don't forget evercookies

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/09/evercookies.ht...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/09/evercookies.html)

[http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2010/10/it-is-
possible-...](http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2010/10/it-is-possible-to-
kill-the-evercookie.ars)

------
CGamesPlay
I feel like it's important to note that this is actually obliterating the
entire user profile. Bookmarks, saved passwords, and extensions included.
Unless I'm mistaken, which is certainly possible.

------
makuro
Also, for Windows, CCleaner.

<http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner>

------
e40
Doesn't this delete bookmarks, too? I have a file called "bookmarks" in the
directory that is deleted by the script.

~~~
substack
Which browser are you using?

~~~
e40
Sorry, Chrome.

